# Union Binding Screw



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I have looked everywhere, local shops/online stores, but am unable to find spare gas pedal bolt for my 15/16 Atlas binding. Even the official online shop C3 doesn't carry these black screws. 

I did get a temporary screw from the resort's repair shop. Does anyone know where I can a matching one?

Absolute-snow does carry them, but out of stock:

https://www.absolute-snow.co.uk/V/Union_Gas_Pedal_Snowboard_Binding_Bolt_All_Models_Black_Post_2014-(100879)

Thanks!


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Is there something special about that bolt? That looks like a $0.50 bolt you can get at any hardware store.

Take you current spare into Home Depot, Lowe's, Ace Hardware, whatever. Go up to a dude and say, "I need a few of these".

There should be a whole drawer full of them.

Get some thread locker while you're there since I'm guessing you don't want these working loose over time.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

it wont matter if it matches....as long as it works....btw get in the habit of keeping old parts and such...if you stay at this insanity...you will end up with some frankenbindings


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

I had the exact same thing happen to me with my 2015/16 Force bindings couple of weeks ago. Took bindings off to wax, and I apparently didn't tighten that particular one back down. Glad I noticed before losing the gas pedal, too!

If they use the same hardware, you'll need an M5 oval head machine screw. Flat countersunk would work, too. Be careful with the one from the repair shop. The one they gave me was a little too long and left a mark on my topsheet. It's not super deep, just cosmetic and underneath the binding, so nobody will ever see it, but still...

https://www.lowes.com/pd/The-Hillma...ead-Zinc-Plated-Metric-Machine-Screws/3012892

The head is a little bit smaller than the original, but it has held perfectly fine in mine.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

email union warranty directly, they've always been great about responding and shipping or having me drop by the shop directly for parts


----------



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

MisterNarwhal said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me with my 2015/16 Force bindings couple of weeks ago. Took bindings off to wax, and I apparently didn't tighten that particular one back down. Glad I noticed before losing the gas pedal, too!
> 
> If they use the same hardware, you'll need an M5 oval head machine screw. Flat countersunk would work, too. Be careful with the one from the repair shop. The one they gave me was a little too long and left a mark on my topsheet. It's not super deep, just cosmetic and underneath the binding, so nobody will ever see it, but still...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response buddy! Much appreciated! I better check my top sheet when I get home today ugh...


----------



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

redlude97 said:


> email union warranty directly, they've always been great about responding and shipping or having me drop by the shop directly for parts


I actually did, and the Canadian warranty team is being super awesome! They are sending me a set of screws, totally made my day!


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

I just did the same. After replying to your post, I went back to look at my bindings, and even though it didn't look like the head would pull through, I didn't want to risk it, so Union's sending me a new set of screws, too!


----------

